

How Sustainable Is PV Solar Power - stonlyb
http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2015/04/how-sustainable-is-pv-solar-power.html

======
ZeroGravitas
Interesting analysis.

One thing that struck me as odd: why does it matter if the carbon footprint is
front-loaded in the manufacturing? They seem to suggest that you should wait
for the initial installations to get back to 0 net carbon before making more.
Why?

I would have thought the medium term comparison to other power sources that it
is displacing would be the relevant benchmark.

